
A Proper Server Naming Scheme - yitchelle
http://blog.codeship.com/proper-server-naming-scheme/
======
eksith
Original article : [http://mnx.io/blog/a-proper-server-naming-
scheme/](http://mnx.io/blog/a-proper-server-naming-scheme/)

Which was posted here before :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8010247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8010247)

~~~
dang
Thanks, good catch.

------
nasalgoat
They get everything right but still include the nonsense names.

You can tell the experience level of an infrastructure based on whether they
use Lord of the Rings references or not.

